# Older Dog Going Deaf--Seeking Advice/Resources



## ScottieDog (Nov 13, 2007)

My 12 1/2 year old Scottish Terrier is losing his hearing. My vet feels this is an age-related condition. I want to make sure my dog has the highest quality life possible. He is very intelligent and is quickly learning some basic hand signals. His life has dramatically improved since learning my sign for "cookie"! Fortunately, I taught him basic commands using both verbal and hand signals when he was young so now am focusing on signals such as "good boy". I have also researched the correct ways to wake him without frightening him. He is always on leash when outdoors. 

He is such an important part of my life, I want to make sure that I am able to communicate with him the best I can and keep him happy and safe in his golden years. Can anyone offer me advice? Should I get him a "medic alert" tag for his collar? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I just put down (less than a month ago) my old basset hound, she was deaf and blind...I had a reflective collar on her with an alert tag (when she first went deaf, her hearing went first) so that if in the event she got out that if anyone picked her up they'd know she couldn't hear them. She just kind of followed the boys around and picked up what I was getting at with the other dogs...(i.e. I'd go in the laundry room for treats and she'd follow them THEN get excited because she realized it was treat time) 
They really do adjust pretty well to losing their hearing, seems like you're doing a good job already!


----------



## ScottieDog (Nov 13, 2007)

First, I am sorry for your loss. I'm sure your Basset Hound was a great friend to you and is missed dearly.

Thanks for your response. We didn't realize he had a hearing loss until our other dog had surgery. He was following her lead so responding to treats, walks and doorbells seemed the same as always. While our second Scottie recovered from surgery we isolated the dogs. Mac seemed withdrawn and would not respond to us. We realized that his hearing was going.

Thanks for your kind words. I'm glad we are on the right track. I want to make sure Mac has a good quality of life.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Perhaps you'd find some assistance by joining this Yahoo Group, if you haven't already done so. Good luck!


----------



## LaTuFu (Jan 27, 2008)

There are also some great resources at Deaf Dog Education Action Fund

You'll be amazed at how well he responds once he understands how you will communicate with him from now on.

I use a small handheld LED flashlight ($4 at Lowe's) as a clicker replacement. My dog is congenitally deaf, she loves working for treats and immediately gets excited when she sees me grab the light. She does so well that I sometimes have to convince friends that she is in fact unable to hear them.

One caution: If you were used to off leash walking/working with your Scottie outside, I would suggest ending that. Dogs who lose their hearing often don't realize what that means to their safety. i.e. wandering into the road because he can't hear the cars, etc. You might also want to add an ID tag to his collar that simply says "I am Deaf" in case he gets lost.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We had a deaf greyhound (age related as well) - we adopted her when she was 14 and already deaf. She was really no different than any of our other dogs. She learned a couple hand signals really quickly and other than that, we just made sure if she was sleeping or relaxing that she saw us or felt us approaching so as not to startle her.

I'd probably add "I'm deaf" to the dog's tag or collar in case he gets lost.


----------



## LaTuFu (Jan 27, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Perhaps you'd find some assistance by joining this Yahoo Group, if you haven't already done so. Good luck!



Thank you for that Yahoo Group link! It was actually for a "Blind and Deaf" dog group. Anyone looking for Deaf Dogs only, I found this group.


----------

